

Ask HN: HN submissions start from score 1 - wicknicks

Hi Folks,<p>Why do all submissions start from score 1. I would imagine starting from 0 is the more traditional way of doing this. Also, the sumbitter/commenter never gets that score of 1 added to his/her karma. Is there a reason for this?
======
veyron
Philosophically I would imagine you would implicitly upvote your own
submission, hence it makes sense to start at 1.

Alternatively, it could be seen as two transactions:

-1 posting an article costs 1 karma

+1 upvoting your own article costs 1 karma

